# The TiVo 11th April Mailout thread



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Haven't got mine yet.

Has anyone here?


----------



## Hambone88 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not got mine.
Cable forum has crashed most likely 
due to it being email day.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The emails are due to *start* being sent out today. They won't *necessarily* send them all at once.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Hambone88 said:


> Not got mine. Cable forum has crashed most likely due to it being email day.


You'd think, but it's actually just the backup procedure started late and now won't work.


----------



## Hambone88 (Feb 7, 2011)

cwaring said:


> The emails are due to *start* being sent out today. They won't *necessarily* send them all at once.


I hope they send them by reg date.
As in who registered first but i doubt it.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Dear Dean, - haha, not really!


> Virgin Media TV powered by TiVo is here.
> 
> But before the TiVo boxes officially go on sale, you'll remember we promised you an exclusive chance to get one. And here it is.
> 
> ...


The standard number for upgrades is 0845 650 4545, no harm in asking for tivo on that number if you're already a VM customer
apparently they'll check if your on the pre-reg list anyway at order time.


----------



## mikero (Nov 20, 2001)

mikerr said:


> Dear Dean, - haha, not really!
> 
> The standard number for upgrades is 0845 650 4545, no harm in asking for tivo on that number if you're already a VM customer
> apparently they'll check if your on the pre-reg list anyway at order time.


I just tried this - and they are insistent you have to have the 'code' from the mail before they will check if you can order one :down:


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

mikero said:


> I just tried this - and they are insistent you have to have the 'code' from the mail before they will check if you can order one :down:


Sorry, my opinion differs. It is right that they take the pre-registered orders only from those that have a code.:up:


----------



## illuminatus (Feb 26, 2011)

-
However the email did say "... Well email you again during the week of 11th April to tell you more."

Fingers Crossed


----------



## adamnjsdad (Feb 10, 2011)

Still waiting for VM to contact me,Pre registered dec 10, Tivo S1 user since 2002 ,why was I not on Tivos list to Virginmedia?Feeling cold shouldered!!


----------



## apwheeler (Feb 3, 2011)

I just rang the number and got an install date of Friday... I hadn't received the email yet.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

adamnjsdad said:


> Still waiting for VM to contact me,Pre registered dec 10, Tivo S1 user since 2002 ,why was I not on Tivos list to Virginmedia?Feeling cold shouldered!!


Did you register on Roy's list?


----------



## adamnjsdad (Feb 10, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Did you register on Roy's list?


sadly not , As I did not discover it until too late to register on it. I was under the impression that Tivo supplied Virginmedia with a list of all active S1 users. I now do not believe such a list ever existed, Maybe if I had found Roy's list things would have been different.I do however live in hope that I will get a call very soon!!


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

I have an install date for Friday April 15th!


----------



## Anthony40 (Nov 7, 2003)

Still waiting for VM to contact me.


----------



## Hambone88 (Feb 7, 2011)

apwheeler said:


> I just rang the number and got an install date of Friday... I hadn't received the email yet.


Ditto
I phoned the number mikerr gave at 1.30
and got an install date for the 18th.
I think they must have your details if you
pre-registered.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

The roll out has been a bit of a shambles really.

I registered around Christmas and have had one email in early march saying I was just weeks away. Well by Virgin's maths the Olympics is just weeks away too.

They've 
built up an expectation amongst those people who would have been most eager to help them test and treated a good number of them quite poorly.

Hopefully someone in their marketing department is being lined up to be right sized.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

M_at said:


> The roll out has been a bit of a shambles really.


No reason to think that, really. That you (or I) might have done it differently does not mean that VM's approach was "wrong" or has "failed" or anything like that.



> I registered around Christmas and have had one email in early march saying I was just weeks away. Well by Virgin's maths the Olympics is just weeks away too.


March is only 4 weeks "away" from April. I do believe the actual date was put back by a week though.



> They've built up an expectation amongst those people who would have been most eager to help them test and treated a good number of them quite poorly.


Us S1 owners got one before any other "normal" customers; ie non-staff. That's not "poorly" by my standards.



> Hopefully someone in their marketing department is being lined up to be right sized.


Not if it's all gone (mostly) according to plan


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

It still feels like it's been messed up though. "First" is sounded more and more like fifth, or six, or seventh, when you boil down the number of other groups who have gotten the service before us.


----------



## illuminatus (Feb 26, 2011)

Email came this morning ... Installation scheduled for 23rd April :up:



illuminatus said:


> -
> However the email did say "... Well email you again during the week of 11th April to tell you more."
> 
> Fingers Crossed


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> It still feels like it's been messed up though. "First" is sounded more and more like fifth, or six, or seventh, when you boil down the number of other groups who have gotten the service before us.


So who was before us then? As far as I know there was VM staff and.... erm.... that's it. Did they give the first 1,000 away before us? I really don't remember; and I don't count those anyway as they were "giveaways" and not 'sales'.


----------



## BigH (Jan 8, 2008)

illuminatus said:


> Email came this morning ... Installation scheduled for 23rd April :up:


same here


----------



## RorySolley (Jan 3, 2002)

same here - will be nice to be back after all these years without it!


----------



## adamnjsdad (Feb 10, 2011)

Still no Email! Don't remember upsetting anyone. come on VM S1 user here since 2002. My Son had his Email, and he has not used a tivo in nearly 4 years


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

^ I assume you pre-registered? Also, as a S1 owner, did you sign-up to Roy's list? If not I don't know why you never got a call


----------



## adamnjsdad (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep, I preregistered on day one!! not on Roy's list however found it too late!!


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Still haven't got the email!


----------



## Dicko (Oct 10, 2005)

I got the email this morning, ordered this morning for install on 4th May (My life is too busy ATM). I got a confirmation order number on the web page but not the promised email... Should I be worried?

R.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

adamnjsdad said:


> Yep, I preregistered on day one!! not on Roy's list however found it too late!!


Well that explains why you didn't get one as a S1 owner; and they are sending out emails in 'reverse order' ie VIP then XL, then L.... so it could be a couple of days


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi - just joined this site as I finally got my email today after registering months ago and hearing nothing after the initial confirmation. I thought they had forgotten all about me, but now have an install date of 23/4, so all is not lost. Very excited now!


----------



## paulchambers061 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dicko said:


> I got the email this morning, ordered this morning for install on 4th May (My life is too busy ATM). I got a confirmation order number on the web page but not the promised email... Should I be worried?
> 
> R.


I've not got the promised email as well, though I'm not too worried, as they will probably do a mass batch of emails later on.

All went well for me, got the email and did it all online (install 23/04). They haven't charged me yet, it'll probably go on my bill.


----------



## adamnjsdad (Feb 10, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Well that explains why you didn't get one as a S1 owner; and they are sending out emails in 'reverse order' ie VIP then XL, then L.... so it could be a couple of days


So there was no passing of information from Tivo inc to VM when they dumped us? So much for the messages on both my S1 tivos offering a 'good deal' with VM!!!


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

cwaring said:


> No reason to think that, really. That you (or I) might have done it differently does not mean that VM's approach was "wrong" or has "failed" or anything like that.


Carl, people really don't like it when you tell them how to think.


> March is only 4 weeks "away" from April. I do believe the actual date was put back by a week though.


And the beginning of March is now 6 weeks gone. If I don't get contact this week it'll be seven. If I have to wait another it'll be 8. How many weeks is it reasonable to use 'weeks' as the descriptor for before 'months' becomes more appropriate.


> Us S1 owners got one before any other "normal" customers; ie non-staff. That's not "poorly" by my standards.


Quite an assumption that you made there. There are plenty of people who were not S1 owners who had the opportunity to register to be first.

Then S1 owners go an opportunity to come first before the first people.

Then the named remotes go sent out to the other people who would be first before the first.

Then the special invites with the personalised website for those other people who would be first before the people who signed up to be first.

That's "poorly" by my standards.


> Not if it's all gone (mostly) according to plan


Then it's not the world's greatest plan. Things can go totally to plan but still suck if the plan is a sucky one.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

adamnjsdad said:


> So there was no passing of information from Tivo inc to VM when they dumped us?


Probably not due to DPA issues.



> So much for the messages on both my S1 tivos offering a 'good deal' with VM!!!


Nothing to stop you calling them and saying "I'm a S1 owner.....".

As I said, if you pre-reg'd at all then you *should* be getting an email sometime this week.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

M_at said:


> Carl, people really don't like it when you tell them how to think.


Except that I'm not doing 



> There are plenty of people who were not S1 owners who had the opportunity to register to be first.


Yes. First *after* S1 owners. I cannot comment as I did not receive mine as a "former S1 owner".



> Then S1 owners go an opportunity to come first before the first people.


Indeed. Now it's those who have pre-reg'd. Then NEW customers from, I think, next week.



> That's "poorly" by my standards.


Not 'poorly'; just done in a certain order.


----------



## kandinsky (Jan 16, 2005)

Typical Virgin....... They re sign up page has crashed.....


----------



## illuminatus (Feb 26, 2011)

.... same here i.e "did not receive promised email", but am confident it will come 



paulchambers061 said:


> I've not got the promised email as well, though I'm not too worried, as they will probably do a mass batch of emails later on.
> 
> All went well for me, got the email and did it all online (install 23/04). They haven't charged me yet, it'll probably go on my bill.


----------



## adamnjsdad (Feb 10, 2011)

At last I have the Email!. Phoned VM straight away. Spoke a very nice young lady. Being installed 18th April pm. Very efficient service, only on phone eight minutes.


----------



## illuminatus (Feb 26, 2011)

"Thanks for being one of the first to order our new TiVo service. Were sorry you havent heard anything from us yet, but demand for TiVo has been higher than expected so its taking us a little longer than normal to confirm orders.

We have received your order though, and were processing it now. Well be in touch very shortly to arrange your installation date, and youll soon be enjoying the best TV service around"



illuminatus said:


> .... same here i.e "did not receive promised email", but am confident it will come


----------



## BigH (Jan 8, 2008)

got the above email, which was followed up by another stating the time & date of installation (which is neither of the ones I asked for - guess I'll have to take this date as otherwise might not make the April installation promotion)


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

BigH said:


> got the above email, which was followed up by another stating the time & date of installation (which is neither of the ones I asked for - guess I'll have to take this date as otherwise might not make the April installation promotion)


The April installation promotion is for installs BOOKED in April. The actual install can be later than April.


----------



## BigH (Jan 8, 2008)

Ernie_C said:


> The April installation promotion is for installs BOOKED in April. The actual install can be later than April.


ah - thanks


----------



## Brett33 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ive got my install on the 19th..:up:


----------



## illuminatus (Feb 26, 2011)

-

Yep ... Mine got moved to the 5th of May!!



Ernie_C said:


> The April installation promotion is for installs BOOKED in April. The actual install can be later than April.


----------



## Mathonar (Apr 14, 2011)

Got my email and my date is the 31st May 
Just phoned them and that's the first date they have in May!
They offered me 3 possible dates in April but all weekdays when i'm at work and can't get time off...


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Was installed today, only one small problem, but all else went well. Have only crashed it once so far messing with display output settings.

It's so so so so so much quicker and responsive than my old SA V+.

Although I would have to say the SD pic is inferior to the SD output from the SA V+, other than that it's very good.


----------

